# Doggcrapp training results...anyone???



## richirich0417 (Sep 29, 2006)

I have been dont the DC training now for about 4 or 5 weeks, and have seen some decent gains in strength as well as some size. Im just curious if anyone else has tried DC and seen good results or not? Any other opinions on this are welcome! Thanks!

Rich


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 29, 2006)

Oh lord and baby Jesus, teach people to use the search function.


----------



## GFR (Sep 29, 2006)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=66751&highlight=Doggcrapp+training


----------

